# pumilio Id



## Kevin1234

I just got a new pumilio but don't have info on this color. It is a blue one but I have never seen a blue one with black spots. any ideas on this guy? 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Jason

Not sure, but there is an Identification Forum. You will have a better response posting there.


----------



## CHuempfner

Esperanza ? ?

Maybe.

Crystal


----------



## crb_22601

It would also probably help if you listed who you bought it from. There have been a lot of imports of blue pumilio in lately. All of them have been labeled cauchero. But I haven't really seen any cauchero with spots like that.


----------



## MonarchzMan

As with all unknown pumilio IDs, it's just guess work. It could be a darkland, it could be a cauchero, it could be a Loma Partida, it could be an Esperanza. There are a variety of possibilities. What is the snout-vent-length?


----------



## Kevin1234

hmm I had a petstore order it from a wholesaler. They only had 1 blue pumilio available though and that was all they called it. He is about 2 cm in length

Kevin


----------



## MonarchzMan

You'd have to get an exact millimeter measurement as most of the blue pumilio are "about 2 cm" in length. Darklands, for example, are around 17mm, whereas Cauchero are probably around 22mm (I haven't formally measured them, but looking at them, they're noticeably larger).


----------



## Kevin1234

well its about 19 mm but close to 20 which would be 2 cm.


----------



## MonarchzMan

You guess is as good as mine, unfortunately. I think that all that says about it is that it's likely not one of the "Darklands" morph.


----------



## Kevin1234

Hehe ok well I thought it was worth a try to ask around. I dont plan on breeding her (looks to be female but who knows) since I dont have a male and I dont know what it is. I will try and have the pet store call the company and see if they can find anything out. Thanks for looking an responding!

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Shockfrog

I guess it looks like a blue vicentei to me. But then again it's impossible to say for sure...


----------



## nish07

Looks like spotted cauchero. Interesting you mentioned vincentei, though. Unless all the pics of them have been of the truely spectacular variety they don't have the coloration of the frog in OP's pic.

-Nish


----------



## Julio

looks like a cauchero to me!


----------



## Rich Frye

It looks exactly like a Darkland, (no known "farm raised" legal imports in the last few years that have went out to the public) Esperanza , (same situation as the Darklands), or Cauchero, which as stated is most likely what you have judging by size and the import information. All of the above can have spots. It is a pumilio .

Rich


----------



## CHuempfner

HAHA!
This is so typical it's just funny to me. Basically all we can tell you is that you have a frog and its a pumillio  And it's more than likely not certain varieties!!!
So, just don't breed him/her unless you get an exact locality (highly unlikely) from your petstores source. The wholesalers for these petstores are notorious at mislabeling animals.

It's still a beautiful frog 

Crystal


----------



## Kevin1234

Yeah I think im gonna stick with getting frogs with known names......I also purchased a probable pair of so called blue jeans pumilio's from the same place at the same time.....But doubtful they are blue jeans so there basically just some pums that are red with blue legs....lol But at least I learned my lesson....if its cheap its probably not worth it. Heres a pic though of the other ones. One thing that is odd about them is that there is some red splashed on there back legs....they don't have perfect blue legs. First time with pumilio's so I don't know if thats common or not. the legs aren't that bright of blue either.


----------



## MonarchzMan

Those are the Almirante/Man Creek type morph. Basically one of the mainland populations in Panama. No knowning what one, though. True Blue Jeans have bright blue legs. The Almirante/Man Creek type morph have a washed out blue/gray color to their legs.


----------



## Kevin1234

Thanks for the reply! is it normal for the red to be splashed on the legs to ? if you look at the middle pic in the center of the leg where it bends you can see the red


----------



## MonarchzMan

Yea, that's just individual variation. I've seen some Almirantes in the wild that have just blue/gray feet. Red on the thighs and lower legs isn't uncommon.


----------



## Kevin1234

wow thats interesting didn't realize they could have that much variation in a certain morph. These pums have really been confusing me as well. One is bigger and fatter than the other....but its a male and calls. The looks sickly skinny every morning but then looks like a normal but slim weight by afternoon. Im going to get a fecal done on them this week because it doesn't seem normal to me. I have been wondering though if it could be 2 males and so its stressed by the other. But they sit together on leaf together all the time and are near each other most of the time. They never show any aggression towards each other either. I have seen the male call it once but other than that nothing. The smaller one doesnt seem to hunt as much either it seems to go for flies that walk right in front of it only. Not always just once in awhile kinda lazily feeding. There is a small piece of banana in there and there's always some flies on it so that food is always accessible since I worry about the small one. I have only had them a week but still worries me. Any thoughts ?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Catfur

I'd just like to point out that "Blue Jeans" is as garbage a designation as any other. Frogs with red backs and "bright blue legs" occur all over Costa Rica and into Nicaragua, and the people who have them in the hobby don't have a good handle on just where the ones they have came from.


----------



## Shockfrog

nish07 said:


> Looks like spotted cauchero. Interesting you mentioned vincentei, though. Unless all the pics of them have been of the truely spectacular variety they don't have the coloration of the frog in OP's pic.
> 
> -Nish


Guess you've seen the blue morph of vicentei... It looks exactly like that! But it could be just a pum ofcourse. Like I said, it's impossible to tell.


----------



## afterdark

The first frog looks like a "Purpura" from Tropical-Experience.nl's morph guide.

www.tropical-experience.nl - Dendrobates pumilio Bocas Islands

The next page of that guide also shows some Man creeks with red on the legs.


----------



## Rich Frye

There are about (I'd say at least) six morphs of pums that I could pass off as BJs. None of the pumilio morphs I have seen are all 100% consistent in color or pattern. Size seems to be more consistent , but not always a dead on certain thing. 

Rich


----------



## Kevin1234

hmm Thanks for the color morph guide its really nice lol.... The blue one does look like the purpura but it also looks like one of the darklands pics that they have the second batch of photos, the middle one. Those man creeks do have red all over the legs lol. Interesting I think I might try and call the wholesale place and dig for some more info...if the petstore will give me the number.


Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Rich Frye

That pet store has no more, and right now less, info than you. Belive me Kevin.

Rich


----------



## Kevin1234

well I was going to get number from the petstore...to call the wholesaler and possibly see if they have a clue where they got them at least lol. Its worth a try at least. Petstore is clueless for sure though


----------



## Rich Frye

The wholesaler is in the same exact boat as the petstore , unfortunately.


----------



## Kevin1234

Heres a few better pics of them. I put them in rubbermaid containers so I can easily collect the fecal samples. Im sending the samples out tommorow. by looking at the pics you can see how skinny the one is.....the one that worries me. I see it eat fruit flies everyday....but it doesn't gain weight. The bigger red one is the male which has the splashed legs and of course a better pic of the blue one. 

Kevin


----------



## Kevin1234

Results are in and there are no parasites but a high load of bacteria. The Metronidizole has been ordered and treatment will start once it comes. 

Kevin


----------



## *GREASER*

There are some people thorwing some crazy stuff around here. Yes we know that you cant really tell 100% but im not even a betting man and I would bet you have a good ol cauchero right there.


----------

